# Storing angora rabbit wool



## mamma24 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm new to angora rabbits - my first little guy is almost 4 mos old and I just did my first wool harvest! My question is - how is the best way to store the wool? It is very clean and I put it in a large ziplock bag. I'm going to be learning how to wool spin starting in January, but how long can I store the wool? 

On a side note, I love reading all of your posts - so much helpful information.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I store mine in a nylon cloth bag, I like it to be able to breath a little.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have one friend who raises angora rabbits and she saves every 'clamshell' type container to store wool in.
Like the containers one might buy doughnuts or fancy hothouse tomatoes, or organic salad greens in?
Sometimes they have them in delis?
Clear plastic with a sort of hinged lid on them? 

She writes the rabbits name and date of harvest on them. 
I guess their fiber packs down pretty easy?
IDK because bunnies give me bad sneezes, but she has a WALL dedicated to collected fibers in her garage.
The little containers stack really nice w/o the bottom ones getting crushed.

I dont even go in there. :sob:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Not to hijack, but I will say, GAM, you'd probably be fine around the wool.  I'm allergic to rabbits quite badly, yet I keep them... even wool bunnies. The only time I have a real problem with them is when I blow them out (to clear out the dander). I can pluck the wool and not react in the slightest! Most folk that are allergic (like me!) actually react to the dander and not the hair itself.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I know it is the dander I am allergic to, but not everyone is good about blowing that off the bunnies first.
In this case she does all her pucking in the garage too. 


I am actually very allergic to both rabbit and cat dander.
It doesnt stop me from visiting w/ people,
but 
I dont do fiber arts to suffer like that in my own home.
It just isnt worth it to risk bringing it into my personal environment.

Thankfully there are a lot of other soft fine fibers to work with.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

All of mine is stored in ziplock baggies with as much air squeezed out as possible (it always sneaks back in). I have friend who pluck theirs in a very tidy and organized manner and lay it between sheets of paper towel them slide it into a zip lock.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't get fancy anymore. 1 box for white,1 for grey,one for beige.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

We used ziplock bags. It will keep for years if you keep moisture and moths away from it. We like to use the blower before shearing to remove dust, dander and to get some of the hay from the wool. 

It's handy to use a sharpie marker to record the date and rabbit name/color on the bag.

Have a good day!


----------

